

Delta Force: Our Secret to Legendary Customer Support - bjhess
http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/01/delta-force-secret-to-legendary-customer-support/

======
macmac
"Founded in 2006" & "legendary" + military metaphors => FAIL

